# Thank You Forum Members



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I tried to locate the thread where I found an awesome idea for fuel injector removal, but my search-fu isn't working this morning. It described taking off the two screws that hold the injector cover on, and then removing the cover and putting the screws back in to use as a fulcrum, to be able to pry the injector out. It works and works good. This is on my '94 Sentra 1.6 engine. The #2 injector is a PITA to get to, but with some patience I finally got it out. The new injector went it good and now the car is running awesome. I can't believe how quiet that engine is with 208K miles on it. Very nice. Anyway, I wanted to say thank you to the forum and the members for all the info I have found to help me out! Take care.


----------

